# Learning OLL/PLL Algorithums...



## pjk (Mar 18, 2006)

There are 40 OLL and 13 PLL algorithums. Is it nescessary to learn them all? If so, what tips do you have to learn them? About how long did it take you to learn them? Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Scott (Mar 18, 2006)

Um, i REALLY think theres more then 13 pll, but w/e. you might not be counting inversions.

If you want a 4l last layer, then only the following is required.

PLL (Anything that switches 2 corners)
PLL (All the edge - only ones)
OLL (All edges, or 2 edges)
OLL (All edges done, corners remaining)

That should leave you with a 4l last layer every time. But i recommend learning them all.


----------



## pjk (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, there are more PLL, but I think the rest are inversions. What is your average cube time?
Patrick


----------



## Scott (Mar 18, 2006)

25 - 30 seconds.


----------



## pjk (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you have all the algs. memorized?


----------



## Joël (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah, if you included inverses and mirrors, there are 21 PLL's and 57 OLL's.

I don't use the inverted or mirrored algorithms for a lot of cases, so that's a good way to count, I think. It tooks me about 1 week to learn PLL, I think. I took about 2 or 3 months to learn OLL... I went slowly for that. 

If you don't want to learn them all, I would recommend learning a 3 look last layer first. (Or a 4-look, like Scott proposed).

For a 3 look last layer, you need 2 algs for the edge orientation, 7 for the corner orientation, and 21 for the permutation. This system is also more than enough to beat 20 seconds. However, if you really want to get to the top, I would say it's not enough (unless you multislot like your life depends on it ).

- Jo?l.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I still have about 20 OLL's to learn and I am averaging 16-17s. 3 Look is definitely enough to get sub-20 with, but going 2-look is definitely recommended if you want to be competative...

-Doug


----------



## Richard (Mar 19, 2006)

I've got about 13 OLL memorized. Got all of these in a couple of days. My goal is to learn 2 new ones a day until they are all memorized. At first i would just solve the cube and whenever a new situation popped up i would try to memorize that algorithm. Needless to say i was unable to do that. Now i just solve the cube until a new situation comes up. I memorize that algorithm, then i come back to it about 5 min later and do it again. I just keep repeating this until i get tired of it. After solving the OLL about 4-5 times i can easily have it memorized, but it takes quite a few more after that till i can do it without thinking about it. However you learn best...


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

The 57 OOL algs. should be fairly easy to remember, at least in my opinion. I guess I'll have to try before I say so though. I have been working on Fridrich F2L for about 4 days and I almost have that down.

Joel - What tips do you have for recognizing the alg. to use when PLL?

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

Everything should come relativly simple for pll, except the 4 algorithms that rotate corners and edges.

But what i like to do is get 2/3 pieces solved and put them on the right side. There are ALWAYS 2 pieces in the right place on all pll, so you can use those. From there it's very simple to see what algorithm to do.

*EDIT*
Also, know your color scheme down cold.


----------



## pjk (Mar 20, 2006)

Scott, what do you mean by this:
"But what i like to do is get 2/3 pieces solved and put them on the right side. There are ALWAYS 2 pieces in the right place on all pll, so you can use those. From there it's very simple to see what algorithm to do."

Do you get 2/3 of the pieces solved everytime? And what do you mean put them on the right side? Thanks


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 5, 2006)

there is an easier way that Dennis told me when i asked him. here ill just post his message:

"Here?s how I do it.

Setup: (R2' u) (R' U R' U' R u' R2) y' (R' U R) y2

Notice the FUL corner and LU edge line up with the colors in the F2L. A quick look on the LL I see that everything else seems all messed up. Then I only look at the FU edge and see that it must go to the BU spot. That?s everything I need to know, then I just apply (L' U' L) y' (R2' u) (R' U) (R U') (R u') R2

The four patterns:

FUL and LU match. FU go to BU: (L' U' L) y' (R2' u) (R' U) (R U') (R u') R2 
FUL and LU match. BU go to FU: y? (R2' u) (R' U R' U' R u' R2) y' (R' U R) 
FUR and RU match. FU go to BU: (R U R') y' (R2 u' R U') (R' U R') (u R2) 
FUR and RU match. BU go to FU: y? (R2 u' R U') (R U R') u R2 y (R U' R') 

I will rewrite the PLL page when I have some time over, however I think that?s a good way of separate the four cases. Because everything looks all messed up it makes it easy to see what PLL it is. Align and look where FU and BU will go.

// Dennis"


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't learn too fast. Make sure the ones you know are solid and fast.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by krnballerzzz_@Jul 5 2006, 06:33 PM
> * Don't learn too fast. Make sure the ones you know are solid and fast. *


 I agree with you..I learned like 10 Oll's and forgot them because I learned them too fast.  Now I have to learn them over again.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZarqaMalik+Jul 5 2006, 08:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ZarqaMalik @ Jul 5 2006, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-krnballerzzz_@Jul 5 2006, 06:33 PM
> * Don't learn too fast. Make sure the ones you know are solid and fast. *


I agree with you..I learned like 10 Oll's and forgot them because I learned them too fast.  Now I have to learn them over again. [/b][/quote]
lolz. Andrew's wisdom never hurts xP.


----------



## pjk (Jul 6, 2006)

1-3 a day is plenty  And before I learn a new one, I go over all the ones I have already learned


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 6, 2006)

Learned 2 whole new algorithms in the last week.. Guess I could learn more every week but I`m going slow first because I want to practice my F2L more first.

//edit: And I`m using a mini cube (its only half as big, and I can take it anywhere ) to practice my algorithms, it`s makes me think more, and it`s about as smooth as my big cube but it has never popped!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deKeijzer_@Jul 6 2006, 09:39 PM
> * //edit: And I`m using a mini cube (its only half as big, and I can take it anywhere ) *


 mini cube as in 2x2? or a small version of a 3x3? :blink: ...


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 8, 2006)

mini-cube is indeed the 2x2


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm guessing a smaller version of the 3x3, because it's kind of hard to practice 3x3 algs on a 2x2


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 8, 2006)

Both actually .
Im still training on a 4 look. So I can practice my orient corner and place corner algorithms on my 2x2. 

And I don`t know how to call a mini 3x3 other then a mini cube 
He easily fits in all my pockets so that cube is basicly allways there.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 8, 2006)

ok..... but then what is the official name for the 2x2 (e.g.: 4x4 is a rubiks revenge)?


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2006)

2x2 is the pocket cube. 3x3 mini is the keychain one I think.


----------

